# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  جوجل تُطلق نسخة المُعاينة الخامسة والنهائية للمُطورين من نظام أندرويد Nougat

## mohamed73

أطلقت شركة جوجل اليوم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  والأخيرة الموجه للمُطورين من الإصدار السابع لنظام تشغيلها المُشغل  للاجهزة المحمولة أندرويد 7.0، والذي يحمل الاسم الرمزي “النوغة” Nougat.
 ويُمكن للمطورين الآن البدء باختبار تطبيقاتهم الخاصة على النظام الجديد  عن طريق تحميل نسخة المعاينة الأخيرة المتوفرة عبر الموقع الرسمي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
 ويُمكن الحصول على صورة المصنع factory image لهذه النسخة NPD90G للأجهزة المدعومة وهي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] والروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] والروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] والروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] والروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ونيكسوس بلاي والروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] والحاسب اللوحي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
 وكانت شركة جوجل قد أطلقت أول نسخة مُعاينة موجه للمطورين من نظام  أندرويد N في شهر مارس/آذار الماضي، وتبعتها النسخة الثانية في شهر  أبريل/نيسان، والنسخة الثالثة في شهر مايو/آيار، والنسخة الرابعة في شهر  يونيو/حزيران الماضي.
 وعمدت الشركة في السنوات الماضية إلى الكشف عن الإصدار القادم من نظام  أندرويد وإطلاق نسخة معاينة المطورين بشكل يترافق مع مؤتمر المطورين السنوي  I/O.
 إلا انها عملت بشكل مُختلف ومخالف لعادتها مع هذا الإصدار، حيث بدأت  بطرحها في وقت سابق للمؤتمر بكثير، وينبغي وفقًا لذلك إطلاق النسخة  النهائية والرسمية من نظام أندرويد 7 المعروف بالاسم الرمزي “النوغة” في  وقت لاحق من هذا الصيف.
 وقدمت نُسخ المعاينة السابقة الدوال البرمجية الخاصة بواجهات برمجة  التطبيقات API النهائية للنظام، بينما قدمت النسخة الحالية للمطورين  التحديثات الشبه نهائية للنظام فيما يخص جميع أجهزة المُعاينة المُعتمدة.
 ويُمكن للمطورين حاليًا الحصول على نظام المحاكاة الذي يسمح لهم بالقيام  بالاختبارات النهائية لتطبيقاتهم الخاصة، مع توفير أحدث واجهة مُستخدم  للنظام، فضلاً عن إصلاحها للمشاكل وتحسينها للعديد من جوانب النظام  وتطبيقاته المثبتة مسبقًا.
 وتطلب شركة جوجل من المطورين التأكد من عمل تطبيقاتهم مع كافة التغييرات  والتحديثات التي حصل عليها النظام، بما في ذلك التحسينات الخلفية وتكبير  الشاشة والتغييرات في الأذونات.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## max_11

دُمتَ بِهذآ الع ـطآء أإلمستَمـرٍ 
يُسع ـدنى أإلـرٍد على مـوٍأإضيعكًـ 
وٍأإألتلـذذ بِمـآ قرٍأإتْ وٍشآهـدتْ 
تـقبلـ خ ـآلص إحترامي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك اخى على الاخبار

----------


## abonawass

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته حيــآك الله ....بارك الله فيك

----------


## gargouri

مشكووور

----------


## Nassim-DZ_18

شكرا لك اخى على الاخبار

----------


## kawaxa

شكرا لك اخى

----------

